# The most important thing to know



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

After my last report, I got a lot of PM's asking about how/where to catch fish. I did my best to answer everyone, including giving up some specific spots where I've been catching fish.

Today was a good example of something that I didn't put in any of those replies. I had to go to Corpus Christi this morning. I forgot some paperwork that I needed, so I had to go back home and then back to Corpus Christi again. I finally got back to Rockport just before 1:00. 

Middle of the afternoon, no cloud cover, and hot. The end of an incoming tide - so not a lot of water movement there. The wind had calmed completely, so no wind-blown current. All things considered, just not a good time to go fishing.

So, I threw a rod in the truck and went fishing. The picture below is the five fish I kept. I released another 6, and lost quite a few more. I caught them all on the same Catch 2000 I showed the other day. I stood in about 3' of water and fished almost parallel to the shore, because there are still a lot of mullet cruising the shoreline. Today I rolled it a little slower than I had been, mostly because that's what the mullet were doing. Again, no monsters, but I didn't catch a fish under about 18", and up to 21". All at a time of day when pretty much everyone else had already quit fishing.

Which brings me to the point. I got asked a lot of questions about catching fish, but the one single most important thing to know about catching fish? You have to go fishing. If you have a chance to go, don't analyze - just go. As Steve Forbert said - you cannot win if you do not play.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Ding, ding, ding!



pocjetty said:


> If you have a chance to go, don't analyze - just go. As Steve Forbert said - you cannot win if you do not play.


Pouring rain. Windy. No water movement. No bait being seen. You name it. I've been out on days solely because it was the only day I could go - AND, sometimes have been blessed to catch fish.


----------



## Sea Pro 210cc (May 19, 2015)

Great report! thanks


----------



## Puddle_Jumper (Jun 30, 2014)

Well said..Thanks for sharing and nice box of fish !!


----------



## Trout chaser 88 (Dec 7, 2016)

Very True. YOU JUST GOTTA GO! Not everyday is perfect and the not so perfect days may very well end up being some of the best fishing moments you ever have.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice catch. For me it really isn't all about catching fish anyway. If I drag the boat down to the ramp, launch and have fun all day, get it back on the trailer and home without tearing up something expensive, I chalk that up to having a great day. Catching a few fish is an added bonus. The best days are when I get to watch an osprey hunt.


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

Good catch and good report!


----------



## fishingmagnet (May 26, 2013)

Nice catch


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Hard to catch em with your line out the water! 

Awesome!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Agree. Schedules open up every now and then so you have to seize the moment.

Nice stringer.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*lol*



Blk Jck 224 said:


> Nice catch. For me it really isn't all about catching fish anyway. If I drag the boat down to the ramp, launch and have fun all day, get it back on the trailer and home without tearing up something expensive, I chalk that up to having a great day. Catching a few fish is an added bonus. The best days are when I get to watch an osprey hunt.


Hey Blk Jck you should just leave the rods at home and have just as much fun. lol


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

Well said, you can't catch them if you don't go. Sometimes just go with your gut..


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Great report. Catch 2000 is my go to suspender. It seems to catch when nothing else is working.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

c hook said:


> Hey Blk Jck you should just leave the rods at home and have just as much fun. lol


Ha...I keep a couple of rods in the rocket launchers just so that I look like I know what I'm doing!


----------



## WADEN (Oct 25, 2016)

Good points 
Nice catch on a difficult day 
If one pays attention each trip , one can learn something new that makes him a better fisherman


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

A friend of mine says "if you don't go, and you don't throw, you'll never know"!
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I live my signature line and truly believe it.
I came up with it back when I was first learning to surf fish from the old Surf Masters forum.

I lurked on that site for a while, drooling at their catches of big fish in the surf.
Most members lived close to the beach, I was three hours one way.
I got hooked after meeting one of the better members on the beach and learning the ropes.

Soon I was ignoring all of the caveats about when to go and be successful. I loved it and went any chance I could.
I caught fish on all kinds of days and different conditions.
And figured out it was like LMB fishing.

You never know unless you go.

That cool box of trout is making me drool too, lol!
Just had neck surgery and it will be a while I hit the water.


----------

